# Elijan que video quieren que suba Ronda 1



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A ver aqui estan las tres opciones ustedes decidan.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

NO SALIO EL POLL!! Ahora tendras que hacer uno nuevo, pues ya no se puede poner un poll...salvo que se lo pidas a mi clon...sip, SkyPeru te lo pondra.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya está tio jajajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...ok...aver LOS MEJORES BALNEARIOS! Quiero ver el de EISHA!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya supongo cual ganara, pero bueno nunca se sabe jajajaja


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:
 

> Jajaja...ok...aver LOS MEJORES BALNEARIOS! Quiero ver el de EISHA!


Mmmm Hello!!!! es Eishia que poco nice tío y dices que eres de San Isidro no pasa nada Jajajajajaja!!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Los que voten, sería chevere que comenten porque prefieren tal o cual, además para evitar que el poll se vaya para abajo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Mmmm Hello!!!! es Eishia que poco nice tío y dices que eres de San Isidro no pasa nada Jajajajajaja!!!!


JAJAJA, Excuse me?? 

nahh..dije Eisha? Me referia a Santa Maria...jajaja


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SI EL DE LOS MEJORES BALNEARIOS SERIA PAJA


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah ya vale jejejeje


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pon el video pues! Tengo ganas de verlo!! Ya...gano la primera opcion! Jaja.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pucha subir demora compadre, el video es bastante grande tengo que subirlo fragmentado, además faltan varios miembros del foro. el video elegido recién lo vas a ver mañana así que no te exaltes jajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Quiero el video de EISHA YA!!! Jajaja...tomate tu tiempo!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No tendrás el de Yesabella o el de la "Potonsita"?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No grabo cochinadas en mi computadora jajajaja


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Bajate la bronca entre lucia de la cruz y marisela otiniano


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que el reportaje de los mejores balnearios estaria mejor, en nuestro foro lo que falta son fotos de ciudades y planeamiento urbano...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya empece a editar los videos, a las 24:00 horas Lima se termina la votación. Debo decir que esta encuesta ha sido injusta ya que Asia dejo chiquitos a todos los demás informes. La siguiente si voy a crear más diferencias en los votos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Claro pues! Es que Eisha es Eisha! No hay punto de comparacion!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pero he visto el reportaje de magaly, no me parecio de los mejor, creo que panorama y cuarto poder han hecho mejores referidos al tema, ademas Asia no es la gran cosa, trabaje alli, el unico club que me gusto fue el de playa blanca....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si se que han hecho reportajes sobre Asia en otros canales pero no los pude grabar, solo grabe el de Magaly, ahora estoy subiendo lo que encuentre interesante sobre arq. diversión, economía entre otros a partir de la fecha.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Vale votar los de Lonely Planet???


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En donde vas a votar por lonely planet? nisiquiera esta en la lista de opciones?.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

poroto said:


> Vale votar los de Lonely Planet???


 jijiji...loco. Bueno, yo vote por la playa.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Filter said:


> En donde vas a votar por lonely planet? nisiquiera esta en la lista de opciones?.


Me excita Magaly TV...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Quiero dejar en claro que con la serie de aportes que estoy gustoso de hacer, este foro no solo va a ser el 4to más activo entre los paises de A.Latina sino también va a ser el primer foro multimedia entre los foros Latinos y quizás de toda la página.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

poroto said:


> Vale votar los de Lonely Planet???


Mira PORROTO, si quieres bajate el video de lonely planet, a mi no me causara ningun problema, y si quieres ponlo, total eso ya es historia...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip!! Nuestro foro de por si es el cuarto mas activo de todo Latinscrapers y uno de los mas activos en Skyscrapercity! 

Cuando creen mas subforos, deberian crear uno para Multimedia!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi no cabe la menor duda de que somos los mas activos, como lo dije antes, nuestro foro parece un chat, todos nos respondemos al instante..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

poroto said:


> Me excita Magaly TV...


Que bueno, entonces anda a correrte la paja mientras piensas en la bocasa de Magaly  jajajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que PORROTO, para mas en nuestro foro porque en el suyo no pasa nada..


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Creo que PORROTO, para mas en nuestro foro porque en el suyo no pasa nada..


JAJAJA... agradezcanme que les regalò valiosisimos posts...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

poroto said:


> JAJAJA... agradezcanme que les regalò valiosisimos posts...


agradecerte, por favor, que de interesante tienen tus posts, aunque debo confesar que dan risa.

de veras, Poroto suena a POTO ROTO jeje


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

No se pongan en ese plan por favor. Amor y paz.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> No se pongan en ese plan por favor. Amor y paz.


tienes razon le pido disculpas publecas a porroto, no fue mi intencion...
peace and love


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Poroto es nuestra visita! RESPETEN!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

O...y para no desviar tanto el tema....yo sigo opinando por el video que muestra playas de la provincia de lima....o son de todo peru? bueno.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si el tema se ha desviado, bueno el video no es solo de asia también salen playas como naplo, pucusana entre otras.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> agradecerte, por favor, que de interesante tienen tus posts, aunque debo confesar que dan risa.
> 
> de veras, Poroto suena a POTO ROTO jeje


Es eso en lo ùnico que piensas Bajopontino???

Te he dicho una y mil veces que NO VOY A HACER EL AMOR CONTIGO hasta que admitas tu homosexualidad...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

O ok...entonces playas de la provincia de lima.


----------

